# Old ram memory



## chemdom (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been offered twenty 30 pin ram modules and sixteen 72 pin ones.
Does this old memory contain a decent amount of PM's?

Thank you for the input.

Johan


----------



## joem (Aug 27, 2012)

chemdom said:


> I have been offered twenty 30 pin ram modules and sixteen 72 pin ones.
> Does this old memory contain a decent amount of PM's?
> 
> Thank you for the input.
> ...



If for free take it. If for cash thenoffer 1/4 the price of boardsort then you can still profit. If this offer is refused then go get free computers. "Decent" amount of PM is relevent to the amount you pay for the ram and how much chemicals and time you want to put into getting PM's out.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 27, 2012)

20+16=36
say about 700-750g three quarter of a kilo so there might be about 2-3g on fingers, stick with 2 it is better for calculations. 
Maybe (and I mean it MAYBE) about additional gram in chips. Depend on how many are there.


----------



## Geo (Aug 27, 2012)

pat, are you saying theres only half as much gold in the chips as there are on the fingers.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 27, 2012)

No Geo I would say more but I have no idea how many chips are there on his RAM sticks so I just went for minimum. I do not want to mislead him.
That was just a guess that is why I said maybe.

I would say that on RAM chips you look at *minimum* 2g/kilo. There will be some silver and Pd bonus in there too.


----------



## Moo (Dec 15, 2012)

Would there be gold in the ram chips off silver/tin fingered edo modules? I have hundreds of them


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sure Moo, I can confirm this, do not have numbers yet it will take couple weeks to finish my experiments, compare results.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2012)

To clarify previous statement, I currently run couple kilograms of RAM to get an idea about possible or approximate yields.


----------



## Moo (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome Patnor will look forward to it


----------

